# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Neighbours > General >  fave couple

## Pixie

who is your favourite couple

----------


## Kmac1

Billy and Anne were my fave couple! 
although just remembered bronwyn and henry!
Ooh a bit old school but that was neighbours at its best!

----------


## Abi

steph and max

but conner and carmela come a close second, cause they are sooo funny together

----------


## LUSHLOOKE69

I voted Sky and Boyd because they are young love who generally suit each other well. However my fave older couple are Seph and Max because they were an unlikely pair who compliment each other well.




> Billy and Anne were my fave couple! 
> although just remembered bronwyn and henry!
> Ooh a bit old school but that was neighbours at its best!


Going back old school it would have to be Charlene and Scott (are thet still supposed to be toghther)?

----------


## Jemma

I like sindi and stu

----------


## Angeldelight

it was a really tough decision between Skya & Boyd and Steph & Max, but i had to choose Steph & Max - they've been through so much

----------


## Pixie

> Billy and Anne were my fave couple! 
> although just remembered bronwyn and henry!
> Ooh a bit old school but that was neighbours at its best!


i loved billy and anne too

----------


## stacyefc

i chose sky and boyd because there really good together and i think it will be good if they stay together.  i also like steph and max.

definley not karl and izzy and i don't think serena and stingray will last either

----------


## phils little sister

sky and boyd

----------


## RealityGap

if we are going back to old school I thought Todd and Pheobe were a great couple, really sad ending to the pair though  :Sad:

----------


## Binky

Melanie and Joe Mangle are my all time fav couple along with Toadie and Dee, but out of the ones up the top it has to be Max and Steph  :Heart:

----------


## Jemma

Oh yeah, toadie and dee were a good couple. I remember them going over that cliff on their wedding day. It was so sad!!  :Sad:

----------


## Stacey and Ruby

Connor and Camella and Sky and Boyd!

----------


## Trinity

What about the Madge /Harold/Lou eternal triangle of luv?

----------


## samantha nixon

i think max and steph are a great couple but i liked felicity the storyline where felicity slept with marc lambert stephs fiancee

----------


## hetzy

Billy and Anne definatly
Todie and Dee where great together too

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

Steph and Max are the best

----------


## CrazyLea

steph and max are good together

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Max and Steph without a doubt.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Carla Bonner is the best actress in Neighbours, so it had to be Steph and Max.

----------


## Keating's babe

Steph and Max get my vote - but from the old school it would have to be Scott and Charlene.  Also Mike and Jane were great together.

----------


## kirsty_g

sky and boyd

----------


## lildevil

Toddie an Dee were a great couple untill the car off the cliff storyline.

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

I went for Sky and Boyd, loves young dream....Well they were.

----------


## Cornishbabe

libby and drew were great until he was killed off

----------


## samantha nixon

i liked libby and drew aswell why did he have to die

----------


## lildevil

i liked libby and drew aswell,

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

i liked toadie and dee as well

----------


## Bad Wolf

dennis No1 fan- how did you get a pet- you have less than 500 posts???

----------

